# water heater



## harvey69 (Apr 20, 2012)

hello i want to bring a uk water heater to portugal will it work if i put on a 2 pin plug?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes, but you really want to use an earthed 2 pin plug (the round ones with 2 earth strips) and make sure socket goes to earth.


----------



## harvey69 (Apr 20, 2012)

harvey69 said:


> hello i want to bring a uk water heater to portugal will it work if i put on a 2 pin plug?


thanks canoeman for the advice


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

You need to consider the power consumption of the water heater in relation to the size of the main circuit breaker.

The heater will have a rating or classification plate that will show it's consumption in watts or kilowatts. 

Take the rating in watts and divide 250 (volts) into the figure in watts and the result will give you the rating in amperes.......... if that figure is higher than the size of your main circuit breaker, you need to get a larger main circuit breaker. 

If the heater is something like a power shower that draws a lot of power, it might not work on the local (as opposed to the main) circuit breaker.


----------

